# Father beats up pastor allegedly caught on video touching boy at bus stop



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 25, 2021)

Father beats up pastor allegedly caught on video touching boy at bus stop​





Michael Eric Coghill is charged with forcible fondling and lewd or indecent proposals or acts involving a child, per an incident report filed by Oklahoma City Police.(Oklahoma City Police)
By Joe Villasana
Published: Sep. 24, 2021 at 12:26 PM CDT|Updated: 19 hours ago





OKLAHOMA CITY, Oklahoma (KWTX) - Police arrested Michael Eric Coghill, 33, a man charged with forcible fondling and lewd or indecent proposals or acts involving a child, soon after Coghill took a beating at the hands of a father of one of the victims who recorded the alleged act with a video camera. 
Fox News and News 9 in Oklahoma City both report Coghill is a pastor in the OKC area. 

The alleged lewd act and ensuing assault happened at a bus stop in the 8700 block of SW 36th Street on Wednesday, September 22, 2021. 
A police incident report obtained by News 10 states police officers responded to the scene after they received a call informing them that a man who had “been coming out to the bus stop and touching kids” had been confronted and assaulted by another man.
ADVERTISEMENT

When police arrived at the scene, the man who assaulted Coghill told officers he recently learned Coghill was touching boys at the bus stop and that it had happened more than once, according to the police incident report. 

The report is redacted to protect the identity of the father and the victim, described only as a 9-year-old boy. Fox News and News 9 both report the man who assaulted Coghill is the father of the 9-year-old victim. The boy allegedly told the father that Coghill would jog to the bus stop regularly and touch his back in a way that made him feel uncomfortable, the report states. 

The father told police he decided to park his vehicle near the bus stop to investigate and allegedly spotted Coghill jogging in the area before the school bus arrived. 

Coghill was allegedly observed looking at his watch as he jogged past the bus stop. When children began arriving at the bus stop, Coghill allegedly jogged back in the direction of the bus stop, the police incident report states. 
ADVERTISEMENT

The father said he recorded Coghill putting his arm around the boy and then move his hand around the child’s back side, the report states. 
At that point, the father exited his vehicle and confronted Coghill, who allegedly attempted to run away. The father caught up to Coghill, wrestled him to the ground and assaulted him, the incident report states.

Police took Coghill to a hospital, where a CT scan revealed Coghill suffered a skull fracture and a cracked orbital socket. Surgery was not required and Coghill was cleared for booking into the Oklahoma County Detention Center. 

News 9 reports Coghill was listed as a minister at the Lakehoma Church of Christ. The church sent News 9 the following statement: 
ADVERTISEMENT

_“We were heartbroken to learn of the incident involving one of our adult ministers, and our hearts go out to the child and family involved. We were shocked at this news as he had a clean background check, and we have received no reports or claims against him during his tenure. Church leadership has no tolerance for any type of abuse and is meeting tonight to discuss next steps. We will cooperate with authorities as needed.”_


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 25, 2021)

Good. Because it was just a matter of time before he lured one of these children away and took things further. I also hope the church where he ministered checks with all of the kids there.


----------



## Nay (Sep 25, 2021)

Sick bastard.  I'm glad the kid informed his dad of what was going on.


----------



## nysister (Sep 27, 2021)

That's all he received? He can't complain. The kid has to deal with a lifetime of trauma and he just got beat up. If he gets what he gave, no one will cry.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 27, 2021)

The father didn’t face any charges right?


----------



## Kanky (Sep 28, 2021)

I hope that the father’s hands were not injured during this incident.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> The father didn’t face any charges right?




I hope not cause he's innocent.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 30, 2021)

Give Dad the key to the city.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 6, 2021)

This is awesome. No need to wait for the slow and sluggish hand of the law to do whatever they be doing 20 yrs after this type of abuse goes down. I wish he had footage of the beatdown...that sounds hella satisfying.


----------

